
Would you like to be able to send personalized recommendations via email? - flowvibes94
https://relevon.io
======
rman666
Can’t anyone do this already?

~~~
flowvibes94
Yes, but mostly for enterprise and they are quite expensive. Not accessible at
all for most of the of ecommerce stores.

